# Shopping list



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Ok so I have thought about buying a das 6 in the past but now with a new car I plan to order today.

Das6 pro £99

Thinking of following junkmans recommendation for the megs 105 and 205. Is that the best stuff to use mainly on audi paint?

Other option is the meguiars microfiber pads and cutting system

I know there is a million different polishes out there but I already have a garage full of cleaning materials so would rather just buy things that others have been happy with.

What pads do I need to buy?

Car is ibis white.

Sure I had read before about some coating that you can apply to your wheels that saves you having to scrub with wheel brushes, can anyone tell me the name and if it really is worth taking the wheels off to apply properly?

Cheers


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I've been using Menzerna polishes as I saw them recommended for VAG paint in a number of places. As a DIY and infrequent user though I've never had the need to change to anything else so my comment is without justification.

I have changed to microfibre pads and they do seem to make polishing a little quicker than using the various foam pads.

I've used Chemical Guys Wheel Guard in the past but when it ran out I just used Collinite 476S polish on the wheels as that's relatively hard, long lasting and the wheels were easy to clean. The Mk3 has Stance Rim Coat on the wheels which is supposed to last for 2+ years. On taking the wheels off to apply properly, you'll have to guess - but I did take the wheels off regularly to clean them and the wheel arch and suspension properly. :roll:


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks Brittan

I see the polisher is available with a Menzerna bundle so I will look into that.

After the car has been given a proper cut I take it you just polish it from time to time with a finishing pad?

The wheel sealant I will need to look into, sure I have Collinite or similar in the garage so that would do in the meantime.

Hope the mk3 stance rim coat lasts as long as intended but have to say I am impressed with your level of ocd!!


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

The Das6 is a nice machine to start with and easy to use. When I started detailing/correcting I got the megs microfiber set both sets of pads and compound and polish. The compound and polish are good, but I am not that keen on the pads, they are great to start with, you cant really ever do any damage at all with them unless really foolish however they clog up alot and just are a little messy and forever need cleaning while you are using them.

I now use Rupes pads, they are great foam pads, I will always use foam from now on, and they give a great finish, quicker than the microfiber pads to get results. So quick and easy to clean to and should last a while. I am using Menzerna polish/compounds now. Soft99 Fusso is my wax to.

Remember to get the best results make sure you Iron X and clay the car first before you start machining, and pick up some of the detailers tape to mask off trim etc.

I assume regarding wheels you mean something like Gtechniq C2 or C5 wheel sealants?

http://gtechniq.com/products/auto/perfe ... id-crystal
http://gtechniq.com/products/auto/perfe ... eel-armour


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

bhoy78 said:


> After the car has been given a proper cut I take it you just polish it from time to time with a finishing pad?


For the most part I tried to keep on top of things but take care with washing etc to keep the need for paint correction to a minimum. One important reason for that is that I didn't (and still don't) have a paint thickness gauge and I really didn't want to break through the lacquer! It's usually a good idea to clay the car before doing the polish, starting with the fine polish.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks both for the advice.

I am careful with my washing technique, its just when you go on DW or similar trying to find out what's best to buy you end up getting confused with all the options.

My current car has had an easy life, the previous owner didn't ever take it out in the rain so its had a very easy life and needs little/no correction that I can see.

Unfortunately my garage is currently full so the car is living on the driveway, the birds are using it for target practise and I am keen to get it protected best I can.

That is the second recommendation for the Menzerna polish/compounds so I think I would be silly to go with anything else.

What colour of pads do you use Danny?

That Gtechniq wheel sealer is the one I had read about before, I just couldn't remember the name.

Do either of you have any recommendations for clay?

In the past I bought the megs clay kit, this was way back and I felt I inflicted some damage on my mk1 with it. Its possible I didn't use enough detailing spray to keep it lubricated or perhaps I didn't have the clay warm enough. That was 10 years ago and I still have the second bar of clay unopened :lol: it put me off using it tbh.

On my last car I bought a clay mitt, which seemed to work quite well. After using it on my car I used it on a mk1 that hadn't been clayed ever so after that it was pretty much done so it does need replaced.

Last question on the DA, you use them for cutting and polishing but then you apply wax by hand?


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Which of the Menzerna range would you suggest for cutting and polishing?


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I use green and yellow rupes pads mate, yeah cutting and polishing with machine and then wax is by hand. I use the machine with a soft buffing pad to remove the excess wax after its cured just to speed up the process. I use a clay mitt to, I wouldnt bother with bars, the only thing I use the bar for is my wheels and going around badges where the glove cant get to.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Menzerna-3-x- ... SwNRdX3tNu

the 250ml bottles seem very small, guessing this is the stuff to go for?

Best to buy a 4" plate for the da as well? it comes with a 5 & 6"


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

bhoy78 said:


> Which of the Menzerna range would you suggest for cutting and polishing?


I have the now superceded Super Finish and Final Finish polishes for the car. I do have some of the latest stuff but that's heavy cut and not for use on the car. The 1l bottle will last a l o n g time.

List of polishes here: http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/index.php ... brandId=13 and behind each is a description of their use etc.

I never bothered with a 4" backing plate. The small areas where the larger pads didn't reach I just did by hand.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks Brittan, I have about £250 of stuff sitting in my basket, now just checking the various sites for the best places to buy from. Spoke to the guy from clean your car and he also advised the Menzerna would be best to use on an audi. I have a habit of making things more complicated for myself :lol:


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

bhoy78 said:


> now just checking the various sites for the best places to buy from.


One had no doubt that you'd do that . . . . . :roll: :wink: :lol: 8)


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

My tight Scotsman reputation precedes me :lol:

I gave up trying to order separately in the end, I have gone for:

3M 3434 Masking Tape Width - 25mm 3M3434-25 2 £5.20 
CarPro - Iron X (1000ml) ironx 1litre 1 £17.95 
Gliptone Liquid Leather Conditioner GT11 1 £7.95 
DAS-6 PRO Dual Action Polisher - Menzerna Intro. Kit Type - UK Plug DASS81 1 £139.95 
Monster Microfibre - Purple Monster MM-PM-BUFF 1 £4.95

Subtotal: £139.33 
Discount: £8.80 
Total Tax: £27.87 
Shipping: £0.00 
Grand Total: £167

The Menzerna kit comes with power finish and super finish and 3 pads. Discount code for clean your car currently is DW5 for 5% off.

I have ordered a G3 clay mitt and Megs MF pads from ebay. Still to get the Gteqhnic wheel sealer, quite pricey at £42 for 30ml.

Going to practise on the mk1 before going near mine :lol: Might need to get some heavier cut compound though!


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

bhoy78 said:


> My tight Scotsman reputation precedes me :lol:
> 
> I gave up trying to order separately in the end, I have gone for:
> 
> ...


Nice! You can do an awful lot with that the car will look amazing! I was shocked when I got into it what finishes you can get. This is my mrs black colt after quick test run


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Stunning results there Danny!!

I have a moro blue mk1 that's going up for sale shortly so I will be practising on that before it goes.

I am going to order that Fusso wax as well, read that its very good on a white car. I have lots of waxes at the minute so going to use some of them up first.


----------

